# Moving to Spain and opening an opticians. What do you think?



## Sirtravelot

Hello! 

This is my first post and I'd like to ask about the possibility of moving to Spain.

My background:

-I'm half Portuguese and half German and speak both languages plus English. 

-I'm studying optometry in Glasgow at the moment and will be finished in 3 years, so I still got some time to organize. 

-I do not speak Spanish, but I could easily learn it because Portuguese is VERY similar to Spanish so I don't consider it to be the biggest hurdle.

My question: What is your opinion of me opening an opticians practice in Spain that serves for the ex-pat community of English and German speakers as well as the Spanish?

Also, which area would be best to do this in? I know there are many ex-pats in Mallorca, Ibiza, Valencia, Alicante, etc, but I don't know much about these areas, so any more details would be GOLDEN.

Also, does anyone know the details of starting a business in Spain or perhaps some experience themselves?

The reason why I'm considering to move is because I'm not too keen on the state of Scotland's social problems which, sadly in my opinion, puts me off of living here for good.

Any suggestions would be fantastic!


----------



## jojo

Hiya, I knpow little about opticians I'm afraid, but I will say that strangely, the one thing we noticed when we first moved to Spain was how many opticians there were around. The Spanish like glasses it seems

Jo xxx


----------



## pladecalvo

Sirtravelot said:


> I know there are many ex-pats in Mallorca, Ibiza, Valencia, Alicante, etc,....


There are a lot of opticians there too.

Glasses in Spain are incredibly expensive, twice as expensive as the UK in my experience. Just last week I paid €366 for a bog standard pair of vari-focals, not including the frames. 

Now if you could offer a service something on the lines of the UK 'Specsavers'... cheap glasses/two-for-the-price-of-one type of thing, Spain would be beating a path to your door. If you are going to charge the same prices as Spanish opticians then stay where you are...we have enough already.


----------



## Pat Lleida

Yep, I was about to say the same. There are loads more here than the UK.
I suppose that shows there is a big market for glasses. Whether that market is already saturated, who knows?
Good luck


----------



## Joppa

You will also need to get your UK qualifications verified so that you can practise optometry in Spain. You will almost certainly need a good grasp of Spanish - both written and spoken, and full knowledge of law and practice pertaining to your profession. While qualifications obtained within EU are supposed to be mutually recognised, in practice each country has its own rule about it and some countries make it much more difficult than others to practise a profession with a non-native qualification.


----------



## jimenato

I don't think it can be too difficult. There are any number of British and other nationality doctors, opticians, dentists and so on in the tourist resorts.


----------



## leedsutdgem

Why dont you get in touch with specsavers and see if they franchise? The reason I say this is that theres already a specsavers in Fuengirola and it is excellent.
My 2 yr son has hypermetropia +9 in one eye +10 in the other. I went to at least 5 spanish opticians and was quoted all sorts of money from 300-400€ in the majority of places as his lenses have to be thinned down. In the end I got 2 pairs for the price of 1 in specsavers fuengirola for 200€ with antiglare and anti scratch. Was delighted!


----------



## Sirtravelot

leedsutdgem said:


> Why dont you get in touch with specsavers and see if they franchise? The reason I say this is that theres already a specsavers in Fuengirola and it is excellent.
> My 2 yr son has hypermetropia +9 in one eye +10 in the other. I went to at least 5 spanish opticians and was quoted all sorts of money from 300-400€ in the majority of places as his lenses have to be thinned down. In the end I got 2 pairs for the price of 1 in specsavers fuengirola for 200€ with antiglare and anti scratch. Was delighted!


Yes! That is actualy quite a great idea. I could get in touch with a British company as well as a German company.


----------



## Claire la richarde

Specsavers have shops in Calpe, Javea, Mallorca (Santa Ponca) and Torrevieja as well as Fuengirola (apologies for lack of cedilla and accents - I've lost my unicode list).

You can contact Specsavers about franchises through their website
Specsavers


----------



## xabiaxica

Claire la richarde said:


> Specsavers have shops in Calpe, Javea, Mallorca (Santa Ponca) and Torrevieja as well as Fuengirola (apologies for lack of cedilla and accents - I've lost my unicode list).
> 
> You can contact Specsavers about franchises through their website
> Specsavers


afaik they *are* franchises in Spain - and some unfortunately have a pretty poor rep.

one thing the OP might want to take into consideration is that eye tests in spain have to be free, and the customer can then take the prescription to be filled anywhere


----------



## pladecalvo

xabiachica said:


> afaik they *are* franchises in Spain - and some unfortunately have a pretty poor rep.


I once bought some glasses from the one in Javea and had to go back three time before they got them right.


----------



## xabiaxica

pladecalvo said:


> I once bought some glasses from the one in Javea and had to go back three time before they got them right.


yes - I have heard lots of stories like that -although recently I have also heard some good ones


----------



## Alcalaina

Yes, they are very expensive here. I get my prescriptions done free in Spain and then buy the glasses online from a company in the UK - very good value ( e.g. £37 for some nice prescription sunglasses).

I considered buying some varifocals from the Spanish optician who did the prescription, but although the "plain" version was only €129 they wanted absurd amounts of money for the extras - photochromatic coatings etc. They would have cost nearly €500!


----------



## Sirtravelot

Am I right in saying that the eye examination is only free if you are insured in the Spanish health service?

EDIT: Also, for those who have been to a Specsavers in Spain, were the owners/optometrists British or Spanish? Because I've checked on their franchise website and it says on there that they are looking for British and Spanish optometrists to open franchises.


----------



## jojo

Sirtravelot said:


> Am I right in saying that the eye examination is only free if you are insured in the Spanish health service?
> 
> EDIT: Also, for those who have been to a Specsavers in Spain, were the owners/optometrists British or Spanish? Because I've checked on their franchise website and it says on there that they are looking for British and Spanish optometrists to open franchises.



I think whichever, the need to speak Spanish is pivotal, otherwise you've lost at least 50% of your target market, not to mention your need to be able converse with suppliers, landlords, ayuntamiento etc.

That said, the opticians I go to dont speak english, but we get by and I wouldnt change them. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> Am I right in saying that the eye examination is only free if you are insured in the Spanish health service?
> 
> EDIT: Also, for those who have been to a Specsavers in Spain, were the owners/optometrists British or Spanish? Because I've checked on their franchise website and it says on there that they are looking for British and Spanish optometrists to open franchises.


I don't believe so - eye tests are simply free - but that is all that is free as far as the health service is concerned optician-wise

at the Specsavers in Jávea I believe they are all british


----------



## Alcalaina

Sirtravelot said:


> Am I right in saying that the eye examination is only free if you are insured in the Spanish health service?


The first time I went (Visionlab) I don't think they asked for any ID, they just did it.

Earlier this year at a branch of Centro Optico they asked for our NIE, entered them on the computer and our Sanitaria records came up on screen. This means if you are diabetic they will automatically do the extra tests. Quite impressive!


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> The first time I went (Visionlab) I don't think they asked for any ID, they just did it.
> 
> Earlier this year at a branch of Centro Optico they asked for our NIE, entered them on the computer and our Sanitaria records came up on screen. This means if you are diabetic they will automatically do the extra tests. Quite impressive!


none of us have ever been asked - & never been asked to pay, either!


----------



## Alcalaina

xabiachica said:


> none of us have ever been asked - & never been asked to pay, either!


Could be that Andalucia and Valencia have different systems, as in most things.


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Could be that Andalucia and Valencia have different systems, as in most things.


could be..............


----------



## Guest

xabiachica said:


> I don't believe so - eye tests are simply free


We recently did some undercover research, using someone with perfect vision, on the difference between a Spanish eye test and a Specsavers one. 

All the Spanish shop wanted to do was an extremely quick and pretty useless test, tell you that you needed some glasses and then try and flog you some glasses (even though they weren't needed). Only when they were questioned as to the reason for needing glasses did they bother to do another test where they agreed that perhaps upon reflection they didn't need glasses. Although they then went down another track by asking questions about previous family history and then referred us to a GP as we were asking too many questions (as you would when your eyesight is fine)

The free tests also miss out checks for glaucoma, cataracts, macular degeneration and diabetes which are standard in the UK.

To the OP, I would wait until you are near the end of the course and then see what is going on. Specsavers have big plans for Spain so you may well have a better idea of things then.


----------



## xabiaxica

ShinyAndy said:


> We recently did some undercover research, using someone with perfect vision, on the difference between a Spanish eye test and a Specsavers one.
> 
> All the Spanish shop wanted to do was an extremely quick and pretty useless test, tell you that you needed some glasses and then try and flog you some glasses (even though they weren't needed). Only when they were questioned as to the reason for needing glasses did they bother to do another test where they agreed that perhaps upon reflection they didn't need glasses. Although they then went down another track by asking questions about previous family history and then referred us to a GP as we were asking too many questions (as you would when your eyesight is fine)
> 
> The free tests also miss out checks for glaucoma, cataracts, macular degeneration and diabetes which are standard in the UK.
> 
> To the OP, I would wait until you are near the end of the course and then see what is going on. Specsavers have big plans for Spain so you may well have a better idea of things then.


I think as with everything it will vary from optician to optician - both independent & chain spanish & probably within specsavers, too

I have always been tested for glaucoma, cataracts & macular degeneration here - although I have always mentioned a familial link to the first two


----------



## Sirtravelot

Thank you EVERYONE for your replies. Your information and opinions are fantastic.

I'm going to make some research into all this and bump the forum once I've got more questions or updates. I'll probably also end up make more threads asking about Spain.



jojo said:


> I think whichever, the need to speak Spanish is pivotal, otherwise you've lost at least 50% of your target market, not to mention your need to be able converse with suppliers, landlords, ayuntamiento etc.


Oh yeah, I understand completely. I've never taken a Spanish lesson before, but I can read Spanish and understand about 80% of it. I also have an understanding of the grammar but I DO have to improve my Spanish. 

Therefore, since I still have about 3 years to improve on it. It won't be an easy task but having the knowledge of the Portuguese language should help tremendously.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ShinyAndy said:


> We recently did some undercover research, using someone with perfect vision, on the difference between a Spanish eye test and a Specsavers one.
> 
> All the Spanish shop wanted to do was an extremely quick and pretty useless test, tell you that you needed some glasses and then try and flog you some glasses (even though they weren't needed). Only when they were questioned as to the reason for needing glasses did they bother to do another test where they agreed that perhaps upon reflection they didn't need glasses. Although they then went down another track by asking questions about previous family history and then referred us to a GP as we were asking too many questions (as you would when your eyesight is fine)
> 
> The free tests also miss out checks for glaucoma, cataracts, macular degeneration and diabetes which are standard in the UK.
> 
> To the OP, I would wait until you are near the end of the course and then see what is going on. Specsavers have big plans for Spain so you may well have a better idea of things then.


Interesting.
I'd always understood that in Spain if you want an eye test as opposed to a check you need to go to an _ophthalmologist_, not an optician. That's what my husband and daughter do, anyway.
The glaucoma test is done in an opticians after 40, or if you ask for it.


----------



## tucana

Have just joined the site so this is my first post. I am an optician working in Spain for the last 11 years. I qualified in UK and registered in Spain in 1994. The system here is different to UK & you have to be registered with the spanish college to work here.


----------



## xabiaxica

tucana said:


> Have just joined the site so this is my first post. I am an optician working in Spain for the last 11 years. I qualified in UK and registered in Spain in 1994. The system here is different to UK & you have to be registered with the spanish college to work here.


:welcome:

I dare say things might have changed, but I don't suppose you could tell us how you registered? - did you have to do more courses, for instance, or do you need to speak Spanish?


----------



## tucana

Yes things have changed but since then I registered my father here and another optom. It takes quite a long time and you will have to speak spanish to run a busines here or go into partnership with someone who does...


----------



## Sirtravelot

tucana said:


> Yes things have changed but since then I registered my father here and another optom. It takes quite a long time and you will have to speak spanish to run a busines here or go into partnership with someone who does...


Hi! Thank you so much for bumping this thread! 

Mind if I ask you some questions?

I'm still in a second year optom so I was wondering if you know if it's possible to do a pre-reg year in Spain?

Also, what do you mean with taking a long time to register? And did you personally find it difficult adapting to the Spanish system?

Thanks again!


----------



## tucana

Hmm I dont know about doing pre reg here. You cant use any drugs for example. No Cyclo & no tropicamide so I think it would be difficult plus you need someone to monitor you & they have to be GOC registered. I have maintained my uk registration & still do locums in UK so that I keep my level. However it might be possible to get practical experience in the holidays


----------



## Stravinsky

Well good luck to you. I have had so much trouble with a well known Optician in Spain that I gotr my new pair from a private optician in the UK. Cheaper ... and they are absolutely spot on first time.

If you can provide that kind of service at a reasonable price then you should do well


----------



## Sirtravelot

Stravinsky said:


> Well good luck to you. I have had so much trouble with a well known Optician in Spain that I gotr my new pair from a private optician in the UK. Cheaper ... and they are absolutely spot on first time.
> 
> If you can provide that kind of service at a reasonable price then you should do well


Why do I get the feeling that eyecare in Spain isn't of the best quality? It seems that people on the internet and in real life have bad experiences with Spain and opticians.



tucana said:


> Hmm I dont know about doing pre reg here. You cant use any drugs for example. No Cyclo & no tropicamide so I think it would be difficult plus you need someone to monitor you & they have to be GOC registered. I have maintained my uk registration & still do locums in UK so that I keep my level. However it might be possible to get practical experience in the holidays


Keeping the UK registration and locuming here is something I've not considered yet. Seems like a good idea though.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the Spanish trying to improve the level of the profession to the same level as in Anglosaxon countries?


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> Why do I get the feeling that eyecare in Spain isn't of the best quality? It seems that people on the internet and in real life have bad experiences with Spain and opticians.


I have had no bad experiences with Spanish opticians - my only gripe is that eye care isn't free or even discounted for kids - although all eye tests are free for everyone


if you dig deep enough you'll find that most if not all the complaints on here are about a certain 'UK' franchise in Spain


----------



## Sirtravelot

xabiachica said:


> I have had no bad experiences with Spanish opticians - my only gripe is that eye care isn't free or even discounted for kids - although all eye tests are free for everyone
> 
> 
> if you dig deep enough you'll find that most if not all the complaints on here are about a certain 'UK' franchise in Spain


Oh, oh! I think I know what you're talking about...

Spec...Spec...Spec something...Spec...sellers? Aye, I'm sure it's something along the lines of specsellers


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> Oh, oh! I think I know what you're talking about...
> 
> Spec...Spec...Spec something...Spec...sellers? Aye, I'm sure it's something along the lines of specsellers


I'm saying nowt :noidea:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> I have had no bad experiences with Spanish opticians -


Me neither - nor the people I know


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> Me neither - nor the people I know


+1.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Also, not sure about this as I've only recently got glasses, but here there's a big difference between an optician and an ophtomologist, so if you want a quick check up, you go to an optician, but if you want bifocals or contact lenses you go to an ophtamologist I think. Is it the same in the UK?


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Also, not sure about this as I've only recently got glasses, but here there's a big difference between an optician and an ophtomologist, so if you want a quick check up, you go to an optician, but if you want bifocals or contact lenses you go to an ophtamologist I think. Is it the same in the UK?


I think you've got something wrong there. An optician, should be able to sort you out for any type of spectacles since all he will do is measure your visual acuities and on that basis will prescribe the corrective lenses that you need for whatever (distance/reading). That prescription then passes to the person who will make the spectacles in whatever form you require - single vision/ bifocal/varifocal etc.

If you want a varifocal (a.k.a. progressive in the USA) lens, try not to go for a frame that is shallow similar to the trendy 'looking through a letterbox' type because they aren't deep enough to get all the focal length changes in without making you giddy.

An ophthalmologist on the other hand will deal with problems, diseases, etc. e.g. glaucoma, macular disease, keratitis, keratoconjunctivitis, blepharitis, etc. - we still do the secretarial work for a Consultant Ophthalmologist in the UK.


----------



## baldilocks

We, too, have had no problems with optical treatment in Spain. If you are resident in Andalusia, on the Padron and are over-65 then you can get the 'sesentaycinco' card which gives you reductions on the cost of spectacles. This card also gets you half fare on the buses, reduced or free admission to various tourist attractions and cultural events.


----------



## baldilocks

One of the problems with those companies S**, V**, etc. who claim to be able to test your eyes, and supply your spectacles within the hour (or they are free!) is they are time-critical - Yes, they will get you out of there with spectacles within an hour but how good the spectacles are, is another matter (this is from the workshop staff!)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> I think you've got something wrong there. An optician, should be able to sort you out for any type of spectacles since all he will do is measure your visual acuities and on that basis will prescribe the corrective lenses that you need for whatever (distance/reading). That prescription then passes to the person who will make the spectacles in whatever form you require - single vision/ bifocal/varifocal etc.
> 
> If you want a varifocal (a.k.a. progressive in the USA) lens, try not to go for a frame that is shallow similar to the trendy 'looking through a letterbox' type because they aren't deep enough to get all the focal length changes in without making you giddy.
> 
> An ophthalmologist on the other hand will deal with problems, diseases, etc. e.g. glaucoma, macular disease, keratitis, keratoconjunctivitis, blepharitis, etc. - we still do the secretarial work for a Consultant Ophthalmologist in the UK.


Perhaps that's it then.


----------



## Stravinsky

baldilocks said:


> One of the problems with those companies S**, V**, etc. who claim to be able to test your eyes, and supply your spectacles within the hour (or they are free!) is they are time-critical - Yes, they will get you out of there with spectacles within an hour but how good the spectacles are, is another matter (this is from the workshop staff!)



My glasses took two weeks. I have everything from anti scratch, varifocal, rapid change shades etc ... they cost over €500. Not cheap glasses. However our illustrious franchise cant even angle the lenses correctly, and it took three visits even to get that right. Then there's the matter of all the colouring coming off the frames within a short time. Even though none of the frame actually touches my face, that is apparently down to me sweating. So if you buy glasses from Specsavers in Spain ... beware, cos you cant afford to sweat.

Four of us bought glasses from there. three of us had problems. Their attitude to the problem was "sorry, nothing we can do"

As I say, quality opticians at reasonable prices will do well here


----------



## mrypg9

I went to a local 'English' optician, the only time I've used a purely English service or shop in Spain. 
The main reason I used this optician was that although I get by in Spanish I don't really know the alphabet well and I was afraid I'd get the diagnostic test wrong and end up with specs for the almost non-sighted.
I got two pairs, one with transition (I think that's what you call those lenses that darken in the sun), one 'normal' and paid 175 euros. The optician spent nearly ninety minutes testing and examining my eyes and was thoroughly professional.
The last pair I had was seven years ago in the UK where I stupidly fell into temptation and spent £400 on a pair of 'designer' frames.
I can honestly say I would never be so daft again as the cheaper plastic ones I've got are perfectly adequate and most importantly I can read the labels on SuperGlue tubes etc.


----------



## tucana

To clarify: An ophthalmologist is a doctor who has specialised in the eye and so can prescribe medication,treat eye disease and operate when necessary. They can also refract and prescribe spectacles but don't usually supply spectacles. An optometrist is trained to refract ie: prescribe spectacles or contact lenses to correct visual problems, detect eye disease eg cataracts or glaucoma and if there is any query they would refer to the ophthalmologist for treatment and also to make & fit spectacles or contact lenses. A dispensing optician makes and fits spectacles to the prescription given by either an optometrist or ophthalmologist. In Spain the opticians were trained to refract & make spectacles and had less training in eye diseases etc so the eye exams were mainly refractions. Things are changing here now though.


----------



## Sirtravelot

tucana said:


> To clarify: An ophthalmologist is a doctor who has specialised in the eye and so can prescribe medication,treat eye disease and operate when necessary. They can also refract and prescribe spectacles but don't usually supply spectacles. An optometrist is trained to refract ie: prescribe spectacles or contact lenses to correct visual problems, detect eye disease eg cataracts or glaucoma and if there is any query they would refer to the ophthalmologist for treatment and also to make & fit spectacles or contact lenses. A dispensing optician makes and fits spectacles to the prescription given by either an optometrist or ophthalmologist. In Spain the opticians were trained to refract & make spectacles and had less training in eye diseases etc so the eye exams were mainly refractions. Things are changing here now though.


I'm sorry, but considering the state of Spain at the moment I have to ask: what are the job prospects for optometrists in Spain anyway?


----------



## baldilocks

Sirtravelot said:


> I'm sorry, but considering the state of Spain at the moment I have to ask: what are the job prospects for optometrists in Spain anyway?


Probably not very good in Spain in general but you may find better prospects in the Expat areas (e.g. little Britain) especially if you have a USP or can give better results than any of the franchises.


----------



## Sirtravelot

baldilocks said:


> Probably not very good in Spain in general but you may find better prospects in the Expat areas (e.g. little Britain) especially if you have a USP or can give better results than any of the franchises.


I've done some research and it seems that they still have a 98% employability rate.

However, salaries are nearly 30% less than British salaries. If not even less than that.


----------



## mrypg9

Sirtravelot said:


> I've done some research and it seems that they still have a 98% employability rate.
> 
> However, salaries are nearly 30% less than British salaries. If not even less than that.



98% employability rate.....
How does that relate to what is actually happening in the economy?


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> I went to a local 'English' optician, the only time I've used a purely English service or shop in Spain.
> The main reason I used this optician was that although I get by in Spanish I don't really know the alphabet well and I was afraid I'd get the diagnostic test wrong and end up with specs for the almost non-sighted.
> I got two pairs, one with transition (I think that's what you call those lenses that darken in the sun), one 'normal' and paid 175 euros. The optician spent nearly ninety minutes testing and examining my eyes and was thoroughly professional.
> The last pair I had was seven years ago in the UK where I stupidly fell into temptation and spent £400 on a pair of 'designer' frames.
> I can honestly say I would never be so daft again as the cheaper plastic ones I've got are perfectly adequate and most importantly I can read the labels on SuperGlue tubes etc.


Where was that Mary? I need new contact lenses and glasses and although like you my Spanish is fine most of the time, when it comes to important specialist stuff I feel happier in English.


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> Where was that Mary? I need new contact lenses and glasses and although like you my Spanish is fine most of the time, when it comes to important specialist stuff I feel happier in English.


Jane Machin, Simon. Just past Estepona Carrefour, on the right as you head towards San Pedro.
I thought she was excellent. Much better than those huge Specsaver franchises.


----------



## jimenato

I know exactly where you mean, we get our Bar Oba Sweatshirts printed very close by so I can kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## lynn

My OH has got glasses from Specsavers in Fuengirola, and had no problems at all... very reasonably priced glasses which have lasted well. I'm taking my youngest son down this afternoon for an eye test there as he is complaining that he can't see the blackboard at school or his golf ball on the course (mind, he does hit it MILES!) so I fully expect him to need some glasses... Specsavers do a perfectly reasonable pair for only 25 euros complete which should do the job for a 13 year old.


----------



## baldilocks

lynn said:


> Specsavers do a perfectly reasonable pair for only 25 euros complete which should do the job for a 13 year old.


I'm sorry but I just do not understand what you are saying. 

Are you suggesting that, because your child in only 13 years old, he doesn't warrant paying more for really good spectacles? At his age, he deserves the best spectacles you can afford. A small saving for you now could mean that within a few years, it may not be possible to save his sight. He needs to be seen by a proper optometrist who is more interested in the health of his eyes, his ability to see properly and his general wellbeing (poor visual aids can cause permanent damage as well as cause headaches and stress in the short term) that actually selling you a pair of spectacles.


----------



## lynn

baldilocks said:


> I'm sorry but I just do not understand what you are saying.
> 
> Are you suggesting that, because your child in only 13 years old, he doesn't warrant paying more for really good spectacles? At his age, he deserves the best spectacles you can afford. A small saving for you now could mean that within a few years, it may not be possible to save his sight. He needs to be seen by a proper optometrist who is more interested in the health of his eyes, his ability to see properly and his general wellbeing (poor visual aids can cause permanent damage as well as cause headaches and stress in the short term) that actually selling you a pair of spectacles.


Yes Baldilocks, of course I'm suggesting that my 13 year old doesn't warrant paying more for really good spectacles (joke). The fact is, the frames are just that - a vehicle for carrying the lens. He will be seen by a qualified otrometrist at the opticians.

Good job I'm feeling easy going this afternoon


----------



## jimenato

baldilocks said:


> I'm sorry but I just do not understand what you are saying.
> 
> Are you suggesting that, because your child in only 13 years old, he doesn't warrant paying more for really good spectacles? At his age, he deserves the best spectacles you can afford. A small saving for you now could mean that within a few years, it may not be possible to save his sight. He needs to be seen by a proper optometrist who is more interested in the health of his eyes, his ability to see properly and his general wellbeing (poor visual aids can cause permanent damage as well as cause headaches and stress in the short term) that actually selling you a pair of spectacles.


Are you saying that Specsavers don't employ proper optometrists?

For many people that age the eyesight prescription changes rapidly so it's really not worth spending an awful lot on specs.


----------



## VFR

A few thoughts of my own.........

I have been wearing spectacles for over 60 years (like many on here I guess) and in all that time its only in the last 20 years that I have had real good spectacles.
In the past ignorance/cost availability determined the choice, but luckily I visited a good independent opticians who introduced my to Giorgio Armani frames and high index plastic lenses.
Quality frames are very important as they hold the lenses securely & of course maintain their shape over many years. This will keep the lenses where they are supposed to sit & this can often be critical (well very important)
I am currently using GA frames that are still doing the above after 8+ years and on the third set of lenses (need to buy new frames this year mind) with high index Varilux lenses.
The new high index lenses are very good and you will notice the difference as soon as you look through them, so if you can stretch to the extra cost you will be well rewarded. Not only that they are lighter & look a good deal better.

Cost here in Spain is around 400eu a pair, but can be bought in the Uk for half that (last time I changed them)
I have said this before buy worth repeating, we buy my wifes contacts online from the UK at just under half the price here & yes they are genuine items.

Spec this & Spec that sell budget stuff in the main & that is how they can give a pair away for nothing (work it out)

BTW I have looked at the many other designer frames that are now being sold but lots I have seen are not that good quality IMO.


----------



## baldilocks

and if you live in Andalucia and are over 65 you can get an "over 65 card" which gives you about half off your spectacles, half fare on the buses and either reduced or free admission to many cultural and sporting locations/events.


----------



## lynn

Just got back from Specsavers... son needs glasses as suspected (short sighted). We got two pairs of glasses for 75 euros. As he is only 13 and growing rapidly, we were advised not to spend a fortune on frames as his face and eyes will grow/change and we'll be back frequently over the next few years. I have to say, service was excellent and I would recommend that branch.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lynn said:


> Just got back from Specsavers... son needs glasses as suspected (short sighted). We got two pairs of glasses for 75 euros. As he is only 13 and growing rapidly, we were advised not to spend a fortune on frames as his face and eyes will grow/change and we'll be back frequently over the next few years. I have to say, service was excellent and I would recommend that branch.


Also, at 13 and being a boy (sexist I know) it's very likely they'll get kicked around, mishapen and broken a few times. I wouldn't spend a fortune on glasses at that age.
I'd also send him to bed with 10 lashes every night!

JOKE!!


----------



## lynn

Pesky Wesky said:


> Also, at 13 and being a boy (sexist I know) it's very likely they'll get kicked around, mishapen and broken a few times. I wouldn't spend a fortune on glasses at that age.
> I'd also send him to bed with 10 lashes every night!
> 
> JOKE!!


Just giving him a beating as we speak Pesky

:whip: :boxing:


----------



## jojo

lynn said:


> Just giving him a beating as we speak Pesky
> 
> :whip: :boxing:


AAAWWW, NNNNOOOO, he's actually a really nice lad....... as lads go lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Lea saher

tucana said:


> Have just joined the site so this is my first post. I am an optician working in Spain for the last 11 years. I qualified in UK and registered in Spain in 1994. The system here is different to UK & you have to be registered with the spanish college to work here.


Hi, are you still working in Spain as an optician. Do you run your own business? Would you be interested in opening an opticians in the costa del sol with me?


----------

